# MPG



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Just come back from New Quay the one in Wales,i got 46 mpg.Only the last 40 miles motorway the rest A roads and I was not driving like Miss Daisy,thought that was not bad.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

What engine do you have? As it's not amazing for a TDI lol


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

Found the TDI Ultra quoted MPG to be pretty accurate. Managed an average of 66mpg on a recent 600 mile trip. That was in Economy mode with the cruise control on for a good proportion of the time.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Drift said:


> Found the TDI Ultra quoted MPG to be pretty accurate. Managed an average of 66mpg on a recent 600 mile trip. That was in Economy mode with the cruise control on for a good proportion of the time.


 Very impressive!

What's everyone's best MPG they have had in the petrol and diesel ?

I don't really look at mine but know it's obviously so much better on the motorway than around town lol


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't quite make 50.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have 1.8 S line,like I say I didn't save the horses.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I had a 1.8 Mk2 and it was a miser,I have always looked on the 1.8 as a better choice than diesel ,pity they dont make it anymore.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Didn't quite make 50.


You have missed out the main point lol

What engine do you have?


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Just came back from a nice roadtrip to the france alpes and lake garda in Italie.
On the highway (autobahn, motorway) I managed to get a 1:13 L/KM for a stock TTS. I was quit surprised as I always thought it would do 1:11.


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Managed this at 60mph on the motorway home and some detours due to roadworks. Mainly motorway with no cruise, efficiency mode all the way however. (2L TDI) 











However I took it out the other day and battered it in dynamic mode over 50 miles and it came back with 55 mpg AVG which was more impressive. Was always a belting engine in the Octavia VRS though to be honest.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Just back from a Scotland road trip, From Edinburgh to Worthing, used A68, A69, A1(m), M1, M25, A24
I used efficiency mode and had cruise activated most of the time.
Got caught up in a couple of jams, however I was still happy at 47.7mpg over 469 miles.
Not certain if this is my best, but it’s definitely up there.


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Best MPG to date is 56.6 MPG on my 20 mile (each way) daily commute in a 45TFSI (245ps) TT Sport.

Alan W


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Apologies for the double post (now deleted)!


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Some impressive numbers here... I'll take the wooden spoon trophy! 
An hour and a half on the motorway, TTS, respectful 10%er in the outside lane


----------



## jammy86 (11 mo ago)

WTF? I can't get above 32MPG in our TTS... well... unless I sat at 50 on the motorway.... but on a daily 15mi commute if you even go near the loud pedal then it's 25MPG. I suspect the 20" wheels don't help.


----------

